# Articles on demand for surrogacy in The Economist



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Dear All

The Economist has just published 2 strong articles on surrogacy.

These articles chart the growth in demand for surrogacy, the reasons why and the impact of regulation around the world. They make the point that restrictions are harmful and they push surrogacy to the fringes, making it more risky and where there's greater legal uncertainty.

I was pleased to work with The Economist, discuss the issues and fact check, establishing 400 surrogate born children were granted parental orders in the English Family Court in 2016, eight times more than in 2007. I make the point in the first article that it takes months after the birth for intended parents to be legally recognised in Britain - http://www.economist.com/news/international/21721926-many-feminists-and-religious-leaders-regard-it-exploitation-demand-surrogacy

The second article is written by the editor. It calls for better regulation of surrogacy with laws that properly recognise intended parents - http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21721914-restrictive-rules-are-neither-surrogates-interests-nor-babys-carrying-child

All the best

Louisa


----------

